# HGVC Seaworld vs. Grande Vista for July 4th



## Seaport104 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hello All,

I need some help deciding between a 3BR HGVC SeaWorld and Marriott Grande Vista for July 4th week. Here's the info on the group-

- It will be a 4 generation family trip 8 adult/teens + 1 year old (great grandma, mom, me and my brother's family which includes 1 teen and a 1 year old). 
- To celebrate mom's 60th and niece's 1st Bday (they are 2 days apart in Bday's)
- Mom needs a wheelchair for outside but she can get by around the unit so a ADA compliant unit is not necessary (but she will need a sitting stool for shower and raised toilet seat).
- We will do Disney for a day or 2 and I really want to go to SeaWorld but my daughter is protesting it because of the movie.

Questions are- 

For my party, which one would you choose and why?

Is one 3 BR bigger than the other? The 3BR in SeaWorld is the regular 3BR, not the 3BR Plus. 

Is one more suitable for someone in a wheelchair? i.e., is one more wheelchair friendly to get around in the resort. I'm looking to rent an electronic wheelchair for my mom.

Suggestions for tours and attractions that are wheelchair friendly are welcomed. Haven't been to Orlando in 12+ years and just started my research.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Seaport104 (Feb 16, 2015)

Bumping for replies. TIA!


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 17, 2015)

Seaport104 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I need some help deciding between a 3BR HGVC SeaWorld and Marriott Grande Vista for July 4th week. Here's the info on the group-
> 
> ...



First, I don't have any experience with wheelchairs in Orlando.

JMHO... Try contacting the Resort Managers to determine which resort is more wheelchair friendly.
NOTE: Most parks have some sort of accessibility information on their websites. 

Here are some links that I found by doing a search

(1) Disney World's page for Guests with Disabilities - https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/guests-with-disabilities/
This page has links to the following
- Disability Access Service (DAS) Card for guest unable to tolerate long lines
- Mobility Disabilities
- Electric Conveyance Rentals (EVC)
- Wheelchair Rentals
- Parking Information for Guest with Disabilities
- Downloaded printable pdf Park Guides

(2) SeaWorld's Accessibility Guide - http://seaworldparks.com/en/seaworld-orlando/park-info/accessibility-guide/

(3) Universal's Accessibility Information - https://www.universalorlando.com/Resort-Information/Accessibility-Information.aspx 

(4) DISBoards Disabilities Forum - http://www.disboards.com/forums/disabilities.20/  (Tip: Take a look at their sticky threads)

(5) Additional sources
MouseSavers - http://www.mousesavers.com/frequently-asked-questions/#disability
Frommer's Tips for Travelers with Disabilities in Orlando - http://www.frommers.com/destinations/orlando/681908#sthash.uqxMkJrP.dpbs


----------



## Seaport104 (Feb 17, 2015)

*THANK YOU alwysonvac!!*

Thank you alwysonvac!! 

Your time to write back with very helpful info is mch appreciated! I just started to research the various theme parks and rentals for wheelchair van and scooter rentals so your information has given me a nice head start!

If I could trouble you some more and perhaps pick your brain if you've stayed at SeaWorld or Grande Vista, your thoughts on the resorts? What you liked and/or didn't like about them?


----------



## elaine (Feb 17, 2015)

I have stayed at both, in 2Br units.  They are both in the same general (SW) area and equally convenient to WDW. They are very nice resorts. I looked and found a 3Br for GV that says it's 1700 sq ft. That sounds about right, as the 2BRs at both are around 1200 sq ft. It is really a coin toss. GV is a larger footprint, with a lagoon separating the resort (very good pools on either side). HGVC is on one side of a lake and more compact.  Both pool areas are very nice.  Both have elevators.  Both have a kids club with daily activities. GV kids club is a bit larger, I believe. GV is on a golf course.  One question would be to call each resort and see what the bedding is.  For both GV and HGVC-SW, for the 2BRs, the 2nd BR can be a bed and a sofabed, or 2 DBL/Queens.  So, the bedding for a 3BR might be the deciding factor, if that matters to you.


----------



## Seaport104 (Feb 17, 2015)

elaine said:


> I have stayed at both, in 2Br units.  They are both in the same general (SW) area and equally convenient to WDW. They are very nice resorts. I looked and found a 3Br for GV that says it's 1700 sq ft. That sounds about right, as the 2BRs at both are around 1200 sq ft. It is really a coin toss. GV is a larger footprint, with a lagoon separating the resort (very good pools on either side). HGVC is on one side of a lake and more compact.  Both pool areas are very nice.  Both have elevators.  Both have a kids club with daily activities. GV kids club is a bit larger, I believe. GV is on a golf course.  One question would be to call each resort and see what the bedding is.  For both GV and HGVC-SW, for the 2BRs, the 2nd BR can be a bed and a sofabed, or 2 DBL/Queens.  So, the bedding for a 3BR might be the deciding factor, if that matters to you.



Thanks! I did call the resort and the bedding for either works so a tie in that category. Both resorts seemed accommodating to the requests on the shower chair and toilet raiser as well.

Elaine- Of the two living rooms, did you prefer the layout of one over the other? 

MGV seems to have more amenities due to the size but I'm worried that it will be a zoo during July 4th week (also because of the size). Having stayed at both resorts, did you prefer the feel of one other the other?


----------



## elaine (Feb 17, 2015)

About me: My 1st choice would be DVC, then any Marriott or HGVC. We have traveled to O with grandparents and 3 kids spanning from 2 to now 18 years old over the past 10 years. Both are great choices. GV has 2 very large pools that are across the lagoon from one another, so I think that would split the crowd almost in 1/2 in the summer.  One pool has a pirate/spanish themed area that I think more younger families would go to--it looked pretty cool. The other pool is also very nice and large.  HGVC SW's pool area is more compact with 2 pools being right next to each other and not as much deck space. There is another smaller pool @ HGVC, but most go to the main pools. I could maybe see an issue finding chairs in the summer @ HGVC. The layouts of both are very similar in the living area.  Really a toss up. Both have great beds, plenty of space, good kitchens, updated, etc.  I think it really depends on whether you want more compact or spread out resort. Elaine


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 17, 2015)

Seaport104 said:


> Thank you alwysonvac!!
> 
> Your time to write back with very helpful info is mch appreciated! I just started to research the various theme parks and rentals for wheelchair van and scooter rentals so your information has given me a nice head start!
> 
> If I could trouble you some more and perhaps pick your brain if you've stayed at SeaWorld or Grande Vista, your thoughts on the resorts? What you liked and/or didn't like about them?



You're welcome 
Sorry, I can't help you with Seaworld or Grande Vista. I haven't stayed at these properties.

Don't forget to read the TUG Resort Reviews:
- SeaWorld: http://www.tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?Hilton Grand Vacations Club at SeaWorld&ID=14525
- Grande Vista: http://www.tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?Marriott's Grande Vista&ID=14025


----------



## chriskre (Feb 17, 2015)

I have stayed in GV in a 3 bedroom twice.
Once in the lock off 3 bedroom and once in a dedicated 3 bedroom.

I recall the dedicated had a door to a small balcony that might be impossible to get a wheelchair out onto the patio.  I don't recall the lock-off's balcony.

I went with elderly parents who don't use a wheelchair but do have mobility issues and they were able to put us near the elevator so they didn't have to walk so far.  The handicap parking spaces are plentiful in the daytime, not so much at night.  In fact at night it can be quite a trek back for a handicap person if you don't drop them off and then go park.

These resorts are very close to each other.  HGVC SW has a free shuttle to Sea World which might work out well with a wheelchair or scooter.  I'd definitely call and find out the details first though.  

Orlando has lots of scooter rental companies.  
They can bring it to your resort or deliver it to the parks.
http://www.applescooter.com
http://www.buenavistascooters.com
http://www.walkermobility.com

You can also rent a scooter at the parks but you need to get there at Rope Drop because they can run out and then you're out of luck.  In Disney if you do more than one park a day you only pay once but then it's first come first served if you park hop so I wouldn't count on it.  Better to just do one park a day and be sure.


----------



## Seaport104 (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks to you All for the replies!

I think I am leaning more towards SeaWorld for the compact footprint, free shuttles to Universal and SeaWorld (that are wheelchair accessible) and also because of the customer service I have received so far from my calls to the two resorts.

Was also able to find the companies we will be booking the wheelchair van and electronic wheelchair rentals from. Mom is excited, she's going through the links of the attractions above 

No if this airfare would just go down, we will be all set! I cannot believe it is around $450 for flights from NY/NJ to Orlando. I am thinking they have to go down, that is ridiculously expensive and I'm used to paying $270 for FL flights


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 19, 2015)

Seaport104 said:


> Thanks to you All for the replies!
> 
> I think I am leaning more towards SeaWorld for the compact footprint, free shuttles to Universal and SeaWorld (that are wheelchair accessible) and also because of the customer service I have received so far from my calls to the two resorts.
> 
> ...



Yeah, we normally fly United out of Newark. 
We found similar high priced flights for United and booked Jet Blue instead from Newark to Orlando since they were cheaper.


----------



## Weimaraner (Feb 19, 2015)

We stayed at HGVC Seaworld but not Grande Vista so didn't post earlier. But do want to point out that HGVC offers some perks for your Seaworld visit, including free Quick Queue passes and a Behind the Scenes tour. You'll need to stop by the tour desk at HGvC for the info.


----------



## Seaport104 (Feb 19, 2015)

alwysonvac said:


> Yeah, we normally fly United out of Newark.
> We found similar high priced flights for United and booked Jet Blue instead from Newark to Orlando since they were cheaper.



Right now every airline out of JFK/LGA/EWR is $450+ range. Crazy! United does tend to be more expensive than flights out of JFK/LGA and don't mind driving there if it will save hundreds of $$ but I can't find any good flights out of there either! 

I'll keep watching for now.


----------



## Seaport104 (Feb 19, 2015)

Weimaraner said:


> We stayed at HGVC Seaworld but not Grande Vista so didn't post earlier. But do want to point out that HGVC offers some perks for your Seaworld visit, including free Quick Queue passes and a Behind the Scenes tour. You'll need to stop by the tour desk at HGvC for the info.



Thanks, good to know! I liked that there were free shuttles to universal and that was really the deal breaker for me. My mom wants to go to Universal Studios and although I am renting a wheelchair accessible van, I don't want to deal with parking if we can have a shuttle. HGVC confirmed the shuttles are wheelchair friendly as well so another +. 

I really want to go to SeaWorld but my daughter has now launched a campaign with the rest of the family to boycott it. Wait till I tell her that we'll be staying at HGVC SeaWorld, an official hotel....


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 25, 2015)

Seaport104 said:


> Right now every airline out of JFK/LGA/EWR is $450+ range. Crazy! United does tend to be more expensive than flights out of JFK/LGA and don't mind driving there if it will save hundreds of $$ but I can't find any good flights out of there either!
> 
> I'll keep watching for now.



Sometimes you'll find lower fares if you're willing to fly out of Philly and/or Tampa

For example 
Southwest offer non-stop flights from Philly to Orlando. 
United normally offers cheaper flights thru Tampa (vs Orlando)


----------



## disneymom1 (Mar 8, 2015)

Seaworld is an AWESOME park!  They take excellent care of all their animals.  They have rescued thousands of animals and released them back to the wild.  The movie Blackfish was full of lies and untruths and the "scientists/experts" in the movie are PETA and not experts at all.  Please have her do her research before allowing PETA to make it up for her.  Seaworld has done more for animal rescue than PETA ever will.


----------



## Chicagoshannon (Mar 27, 2015)

disneymom1 said:


> Seaworld is an AWESOME park!  They take excellent care of all their animals.  They have rescued thousands of animals and released them back to the wild.  The movie Blackfish was full of lies and untruths and the "scientists/experts" in the movie are PETA and not experts at all.  Please have her do her research before allowing PETA to make it up for her.  Seaworld has done more for animal rescue than PETA ever will.



This!  When your family sees the love the trainers have for all of the animals they'll be glad they went.

We usually rent the ECV for my dad from Apple Scooters.  Have never had a problem.

I wasn't a huge fan of Grande vista because of how spread out it is.  I've never stayed at Hilton so can't compare though.


----------

